# Omega Speedmaster Mk Iii Automatic



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I have recently acquired a speedmaster mk3 automatic (blue dial) and on a fuller inspection I noticed that the case back has the seamaster logo engraved into it rather than the speedmaster logo.

I obviously thought that someone had replaced the caseback with the wrong one at some point, but whilst looking up the watch on the internet there are several references to certain mark III's (the non-professional like mine) having seamaster cases. I'm not sure whether this means they would have seamaster casebacks though, as it seems odd, to me, for the watch to say speedmaster on the dial and seamaster on the back. Am I being thick, and has the watch simply got the wrong back on it?

thanks

H


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope it's not a stupid question, this is normal to find Seamaster case backs on some of the Speedmasters :blink: as the Seamaster range of watches, actually included the Speedmaster range.


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Nope it's not a stupid question, this is normal to find Seamaster case backs on some of the Speedmasters as the Seamaster range of watches, actually included the Speedmaster line also.


Thanks Phil. I wished I'd asked earlier. I've been searching the net all weekend looking for a speedmaster back to replace the one thats on there, but I guess that means that I can save myself a hundred quid or so and leave it as it is ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No I'd leave it, as for saving yourself the Â£100, look at it as the first Â£100 to the next watch


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

PhilM said:


> No I'd leave it, as for saving yourself the Â£100, look at it as the first Â£100 to the next watch


Don't even go there. I'm still paying for one several watches ago! And with this one, I had actually gone to pick up a megaquartz disco dial and the seller had the mark 3 sitting next to it. I hadn't seen one, liked it and before I could stop my gob from opening I had offered him a price for both watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Google Chuck Maddox and take a day reading the history of the Speedys, he explained why there are Seamaster backs on Speedmasters and the chronology of the line...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Howard

Oh, so you grabbed the MKIII too, did you?  Can't say I blame you, I know someone else who was very tempted by that

Here's mine after coming back from Bienne after restoration (and it has a Seamaster case back too - I think all the MkIII's did)


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Hi Howard
> 
> Oh, so you grabbed the MKIII too, did you?  Can't say I blame you, I know someone else who was very tempted by that
> 
> Here's mine after coming back from Bienne after restoration (and it has a Seamaster case back too - I think all the MkIII's did)


Hi Rich,

I did but don't remember looking at it at Uxbridge. I only really saw it when I met Martin up town. Your one looks absolutely stunning. My one has great dial and hands, and the original (I think) strap is in good nick. The only thing is the case has a few scratches and dings which I was thinking about getting done. Martin suggested Bienne rather than STS as he says they would just grind them out. Not sure what Bienne would do, fit it all into a new case? I was going to where it as it is for a while because with a case that big its impossible not to knock it against things, but having seen yours ......

Have you been brave enough to wear yours out anywhere yet?

cheers

H


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

HHHH said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I did but don't remember looking at it at Uxbridge. I only really saw it when I met Martin up town. Your one looks absolutely stunning. My one has great dial and hands, and the original (I think) strap is in good nick. The only thing is the case has a few scratches and dings which I was thinking about getting done. Martin suggested Bienne rather than STS as he says they would just grind them out. Not sure what Bienne would do, fit it all into a new case? I was going to where it as it is for a while because with a case that big its impossible not to knock it against things, but having seen yours ......
> 
> ...


Yes, it was at Uxbridge, I had a look at it there. You obviously only had eyes for the Megaquartz :lol:

Bienne would do a great job of refurbishing the oriinal case. Mine was polished by a previous owner and they re-brushed it, and did a fantastic job IMO.



















I don't believe Bienne have any more cases for Speedie MkIIIs, so they would work with the original case. Case refurbishment is included in the cost of a full maintenance service (but you have to request it), which I believe for a cal 1040 movement is CHF750 (or at least it was when they quoted for mine back in Feb). They will not be quick (probably the watch will be away for between 6 and 9 months) but it will be stunning when it comes back.

STS would of course refinish the case too, and be much quicker, but they don't have the machine Bienne have and so it is done by hand (and so the edges of the case can be softened a little as a result). I know some people swear by STS on this forum, but I've heard some horror stories (one very recent) where their case restoration has been poor, and so there is no doubt in my mind that Bienne woulkd do the best job.

and yes, I wear mine often. It's one of my favourites so gets a lot of wear.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Bienne would do a great job of refurbishing the oriinal case.
> 
> STS would of course refinish the case too, and be much quicker, but they don't have the machine Bienne have and so it is done by hand (and so the edges of the case can be softened a little as a result). I know some people swear by STS on this forum, but I've heard some horror stories (one very recent) where their case restoration has been poor, and so *there is no doubt *in my mind *that Bienne would do the best job*.


Absolutely


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

cheers guys, Bienne it is then. Rich, that price you quoted....i'm really hoping there's about 50 swiss francs to a pound?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

HHHH said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Howard
> ...


 Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Hi Howard
> 
> Oh, so you grabbed the MKIII too, did you?  Can't say I blame you, I know someone else who was very tempted by that
> 
> Here's mine after coming back from Bienne after restoration (and it has a Seamaster case back too - I think all the MkIII's did)


Oh God.... finally I know what love means....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

HHHH said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it's not a stupid question, this is normal to find Seamaster case backs on some of the Speedmasters as the Seamaster range of watches, actually included the Speedmaster line also.
> ...


There's no hard and fast rule sometimes you get Seamaster backs sometimes Speedmaster ... as long as you have the correct case number reference on the inside of the back you are original.

My Speedmaster MkIII has a Seamaster back as has my Speedmaster Automatic cal.1045. My MkII had a Speedmaster back but it was very worn and the replacement I got from Omega was a Seamaster 

As for case finishing yes Bienne do a better job but I still get mine done at STS they are quick and I quite like the finer finish, here's my MkII for comparison


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Toshi said:


> STS would of course refinish the case too, and be much quicker, but they don't have the machine Bienne have and so it is done by hand (and so the edges of the case can be softened a little as a result). I know some people swear by STS on this forum, but I've heard some horror stories (one very recent) where their case restoration has been poor, and so there is no doubt in my mind that Bienne woulkd do the best job.


Hello Rich,

As I am probably not the only member contemplating a case restoration at STS in the future, it would be very useful to have the full details of these 'horror' stories?

Regards, Jack


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jack G said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > STS would of course refinish the case too, and be much quicker, but they don't have the machine Bienne have and so it is done by hand (and so the edges of the case can be softened a little as a result). I know some people swear by STS on this forum, but I've heard some horror stories (one very recent) where their case restoration has been poor, and so there is no doubt in my mind that Bienne woulkd do the best job.
> ...


Jack I can't speak for Rich's friend's experience but my experience of having had 7 watches overhauled by STS is nothing but positive. They don't have the same grinding wheel used at Bienne and use a mop to do a much lighter finish which I personally quite like, in my 7 experiences there was no dulling of the edges either in fact quite the opposite. The big advantage of STS is that they are in the UK, if you let them know you are an an enthusiast you will be asigned a technician who you can speak to yourself and a big one for me their turnaround is usually weeks rather than several months.

Having said that if you want a Bienne finish there is only one place to go! Bienne.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Whilst hearing the worst of experiences is fine, this should be metered with the best as well.

Establishments catering to the proper restoration of vintage watches are few and far between...and i don't think that making comments to the detrement of these places is a good thing without disclosing the full facts.

In truth, i have heard bad things about STS, i have heard similar stories about Beinne and many other service/restoration centres as well.....on balance i have also heard very postive things .

Personnally i have never used Beinne...infact it is only recently that i have had any watches restored at all...so i cannot comment on their results..but it would apppear overall that most people are very pleased..and certainly the results posted here have been amazing.....perhaps we should also see pics of the not so good...

Everybody makes mistakes....these may be due to poor training, negligence, a misunderstanding of the customers needs..or just down to having a watch that is in such a poor state to start with.

I have had a few watches done at STS recently and have been more than pleased at the end result in all cases...that is not to say i haven't had to excersise my right to get them to do something again, but i have always found the team at STS more then willing to make sure the end result is as you want...and they will always go the extra mile to achieve this....

I am sure too, that Omega would do the same

My point being is we should wholly support these places...yes if you have a problem...get them to put it right, but privately..if you cannot reach an agreement or get what you expected, than fine you have everyright to publicise it if you feel thats appropriate, but sniping is just wrong..

It may be of interest to some of you, that on my last visit to STS, i asked Tony if he would be willing to host an open day and tour of his facilities....he has agreed in principle that it would be possible...perhaps those on here that continuely seem to have nothing good to say about STS would like to attend.

It is also my understanding that STS have purchased the specific machine that will enable them to offer the same case-refinishing as Omega...i for one look forward to its installation..i have a Speedy MK IV that would benefit from its attention..


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> It may be of interest to some of you, that on my last visit to STS, i asked Tony if he would be willing to host an open day and tour of his facilities....he has agreed in principle that it would be possible...


Keith - Since STS are currently restoring my CQ i'd love to put my name down for a visit sometime so please count me in... ...perhaps we could a arrange a stop-over somewhere with curry and beers would be good - Cheers S


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > It may be of interest to some of you, that on my last visit to STS, i asked Tony if he would be willing to host an open day and tour of his facilities....he has agreed in principle that it would be possible...
> ...


That would be great. I'd like to go myself but it would be a bit of a trek from where I am.

I could drop my speedy in for a bit of case refinishing at the same time though... hmmm


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I plan to visit STS next UK summer, I am very happy with my cal 1510 lapis dial Conny that they did for me. 

Ive become increasingly hacked off with Bienne over the past few months to be honest, only the fact they do good work 'most of the time' means I go back...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> [That would be great. I'd like to go myself but it would be a bit of a trek from where I am.


I bet my drive would be longer Rob - we don't roads in these parts!  :


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > [That would be great. I'd like to go myself but it would be a bit of a trek from where I am.
> ...


Your probably right Stu. To be honest if you could get all the way there from where you are then I suppose I could drag my lazy backside over there. It sounds like a good day out.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello JoT and KeithT,

Thank you both for your responses - I know you are a both fans and agree with Keith 100% when he says sniping at STS without the full story is not on. When members post their positive feedback it is backed-up with the pics to show what has been achieved. However, it seems that when someone has a snipe at STS a 'problem' is only alluded to without any facts or pics. This is the reason I asked for more details as I think it unfair.

As Keith says all companies can make mistakes and it is how they respond to these mistakes that is important.

I have only had a limited experience with STS and found them very helpful when correcting a 'Bienne' restoration - need I say more?

Please put me down for the tour too.

Regards, Jack


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well!

I agree with Keith TBH, sniping isn't constructive and it is a real shame to see it!

At the end of the day Bienne do excellent work but we have all head stories about mistakes, STS do excellent work but again, the human element means people make mistakes! It is the test of both about how quickly they respond and the resolution they put in place.

Interstingly the machine Bienne has (referred to earlier in this post) is called a lapping machine, it is a lathe that cuts away the case to reshape it, it also puts the starburst finish on at Bienne! They are very dangerous pieces of kit at they can completely ruin a case! I have seen an SM120C before that looked perfect, but had had a lapping machine treatment and had had so much case removed the bezel wouldn't stay on!

Perhaps it would be useful for people to be armed with the facts before making conclusions!?!

At the end of the day critisism isn't constructive to this post or IMHO the forum!

Sorry thats's my two peneth worth for what its worth! We should be celebrating our watches and those who care for them for us, not making derogatory comments about them when occasional mistakes are made!

Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > [That would be great. I'd like to go myself but it would be a bit of a trek from where I am.
> ...


I think my 'comute to the open day' wins the Longest distance Award


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


I think your probably right there Jon. My journey would be like a short stroll compared to crossing the ocean and most of Europe


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Reading Rich's comments again, I dont see that hes critizising or sniping at STS, just expressing opinion of experiences and what hes heard, I would have thought that we all need to hear all aspects of work done.. That is why were here and asking questions isnt it?

I would love to come on a STS open day


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

my comments weren't aimed at anyone, more the thread tone! I hate hearing words like horror story etc bounded around! Recently it has seemed to become more an sts/bienne competition and that saddens me! Both do great work, both are official omega and both are falable! But 999 times out of 1000 their work is stunning! I personally value the personal service of sts, value their workmanship and feel I get superb value for money! Bienne do exactly the same!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dickstar1977 said:


> my comments weren't aimed at anyone, more the thread tone!


What "tone"? :huh: It just seemed like a friendly discussion to me.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > my comments weren't aimed at anyone, more the thread tone!
> ...


Tom is refering to the underlying " i wouldn't use STS as they have recently made an error with one of my friends watches " tone!!!.

I do not know the details, but have heard snippets through the grapevine....

But it would seem to me...and obviously to others..that if you are going to use words like " horror " when refering to a specific event it would be good to relay the full details.....

It is my view that comments like this...whether maliciously aimed, or just a casually... could be very damaging to anyones business.

I prefer to keep an openmind....as stated...mistakes happen..so lets all bear this in mind before we chose our adjectives.

Keith


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

so just to confirm then, it is perfectly normal for my Mk 3 Speedy to have a seamaster case back?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

HHHH said:


> so just to confirm then, it is perfectly normal for my Mk 3 Speedy to have a seamaster case back?


Yes..perfectly normal.

regards Keith


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Dear me, that got a bit of a reaction, didn't it? :huh: I suppose I should have expected Tom & Keith to get involved to defend STS 

Just to put the record straight then....

The original post was about a MkIII Speedie, and during the first few posts, the new owner (Howard) said he had been advised by the seller to use Bienne for restoring the case (note, the case, not the watch - from what Howard said he seems happy with the dial etc. and he stated it is the case he was thinking about having restored). I replied to that post saying that in my opinion (which I believe I am still allowed to voice here) Bienne would do the best job (based on the fact that they have the equipment that allows them to finish the case to original specs). I felt qualified to voice my opinion based on the fact I have just had the very same Speedmaster MkIII Big Blue restored by Bienne 

As for my comment about horror stories which everyone seems to think I need to expand on.... I don't :tongue2: . The reason I won't is because the watch in question is not mine - it belongs to someone who frequents this forum, and he may not want the problems he has had known. Suffice it to say that they (STS) made such a bad job of the watch case they had to send it to Bienne to see if they could repair the damage! Fortunately Bienne bailed them out. So when I'm asked who, in my opinion, would be the best people to refurbish a MkIII case I don't hesitate to recomment Bienne.

My post was not intended to be seen as a Bienne v STS thread, but an honest opinion based on my experiences of Bienne and that of friends who have used both Bienne and STS, as well as numerous posts on numerous forums over the last 18 months. I agree that mistakes can be made, and that Omega Bienne are as capable of making them as STS (although TBH I don't think I've ever seen a post from someone who has had a watch back from Bienne who was not 100% happy with it - maybe someone could point one out if I've missed it?  ). Keith says that STS have now bought a machine to do the job to Bienne standards. That's great  . Tom said they'd done this 6 months ago though, and it really only becomes relevant to someone looking for a case restoration when it's actually in place and being used. Until that time I will continue, when asked, to give my opinion that Bienne will do the best work.

Incidentally, before I'm condemned for knocking STS again, I'm not. I'm sure this piece of equipment is not cheap, and it's great that without it they do what they can with the resources they have available. I'm not complaining that they don't have the right kit, or that they are incapable of doing a good job, just that the fact they do the work by hand leaves more room for human error.

Now - who wants to pick holes in this post? 

PS - just to make one point here. I personally do not benefit from recommending STS to my friends or people who read my posts in any way. :boxing:

PPS - maybe I should also add that I am just about to send my Megaquartz to STS for a case & bracelet refurb.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Look guys

however we chose to paint this there are clearly two camps here, or so it would seem! But the truth is that I love watches and who ever fixes or resotres it I am grateful that there is the tallent out there to do it!

As I love electric watches it is better for me to go to STS and as I value their service, turnaround and reliability I use them for everything, bottom line! I trust them!

I also really value and respect Bienne, their work is also superb! Ultimately as you probably know the use the same service regime and work to the same standard!

I think we all need to wake up and smell the coffee! They are only watches!

Just for the record to put the numeous 'rumors' to rest I hear too often!

1) I DONT WORK FOR STS! if I did my watch collection would be far more substantial, especially with my OCD :blink:

2) It aint Sky TV, ya don't get a discount for recomending a freind! :tongue2:

3) I like STS cos I live round the corner, they are great people, do great work on my watches and I get them back quickly and excatly as I asked for!

Rich

"As for my comment about horror stories which everyone seems to think I need to expand on.... I don't . The reason I won't is because the watch in question is not mine - it belongs to someone who frequents this forum, and he may not want the problems he has had known. Suffice it to say that they (STS) made such a bad job of the watch case they had to send it to Bienne to see if they could repair the damage! Fortunately Bienne bailed them out. So when I'm asked who, in my opinion, would be the best people to refurbish a MkIII case I don't hesitate to recomment Bienne"

you just did expand by saying that! only saying!









Look chaps! End of the day I have hard a tought enough day today (smacked my car) without falling out with freinds! We all love watches, we all love Omegas and thats all that counts!

I am going to bow out of this conversation now! Fear not I won't be actively singing STS's praises any longer as I seem to get regularly ostrasized or put down for doing it

Cheers Tom


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

eek! on second thoughts I'll leave the Mark 3 case as it is!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

HHHH said:


> eek! on second thoughts I'll leave the Mark 3 case as it is!


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

HHHH said:


> eek! on second thoughts I'll leave the Mark 3 case as it is!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Toshi said:


> As for my comment about horror stories which everyone seems to think I need to expand on.... I don't :tongue2: . The reason I won't is because the watch in question is not mine - it belongs to someone who frequents this forum, and he may not want the problems he has had known. Suffice it to say that they (STS) made such a bad job of the watch case they had to send it to Bienne to see if they could repair the damage! Fortunately Bienne bailed them out. So when I'm asked who, in my opinion, would be the best people to refurbish a MkIII case I don't hesitate to recomment Bienne.


Thats not a horror story. Sounds like they made a mistake and got it fixed.

If it was my watch though, I would consider it a horror story


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

HHHH said:


> eek! on second thoughts I'll leave the Mark 3 case as it is!


You know, you're just trouble you are Howard!


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> HHHH said:
> 
> 
> > eek! on second thoughts I'll leave the Mark 3 case as it is!
> ...


I'll get me coat!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

HHHH said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > HHHH said:
> ...


Nah! - you left that on the train the other night! :lol:


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> HHHH said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


Now you mention it, where the hell is it? It wasn't on the train!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Dear me, that got a bit of a reaction, didn't it? :huh: I suppose I should have expected Tom & Keith to get involved to defend STS
> 
> Just to put the record straight then....
> 
> ...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Now - who wants to pick holes in this post? 

I do....its not the recommendation i had the problem with Rich...who you recommend is your is up to you...what i objected to was the unsubstantiated comment regarding STS.

PS - just to make one point here. I personally do not benefit from recommending STS to my friends or people who read my posts in any way. :boxing:

Hmmm...i resent that remark..who ever it was aimed at..if it was me..then let me elaborate on my relationship with STS.

I have been in possession of and/or have been able to source several peices that Tony has been keen to aquire for his ever expanding display cabinets....i have i return for these peices, been subject to some preferantial treatment as regards to servicing...not as you are suggesting some kind of commision basis based on who i send through the door.....funnily enough several others on here have benefitted from my relationship with STS....

PPS - maybe I should also add that I am just about to send my Megaquartz to STS for a case & bracelet refurb.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

*Wow!*

Read this post about 3 pages ago and thought there's no need to contribute as Rich had it covered and I knew people would recommend STS's services. Come back today and WWIII has broken out!

Come on guys we all benefit from the fantastic work both Bienne and STS do, so let's chill a bit. I think it must be the economic climate or something but I notice a lot of friction both here and on other watch forums. We all love watches, for better or for worst and that's all that matters surely?

Great catch btw Howard and a very lucky escape with your drunken train escapade!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Cor blimey, what a carry on :blink:

I don't want to stir things up again but I would like to make an observation (or two):

STS are exceptionally good at most thing Omega related, and in some ways better than Omega (because they will work on movements Omega will no longer service, because they are in the UK, because they are accessible, knowledgeable and very friendly); and because of all these things I use them regularly.

That is not to say, however, that they are better than (or equal to) Omega in all respects.

One area where it has been acknowledged that they have a weakness is that they don't have the same case finishing equipment that Omega have, and without that equipment it is very difficult to refinish certain style cases (pilot line in particular) with reasonable certainty as to the results. This weakness is recognised by STS themselves, otherwise they would not feel it necessary to acquire the very same equipment that Omega use.

Finally, it seems to me that no one was having a dig at STS, simply expressing a view, with which not everyone is expected to concur, that certain case refurb work would be more predictably carried out in Bienne (for the time being).


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> *Wow!*
> 
> Read this post about 3 pages ago and thought there's no need to contribute as Rich had it covered and I knew people would recommend STS's services. Come back today and WWIII has broken out!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,

It was certainly a lucky turn of events.....or was it? perhaps i was never meant to have the mark 3 speedy. What if some greater force was at work that night and I was meant to leave it on the train, never to see it again? If i had just kept walking wouldn't this forum be a much happier place now? without the cursed mark 3 turning brother against brother? Oh why did I turn back......for the love of God why?


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

hold up, I've just remembered why. They cost me a shed load and the 710 would have killed me if she'd ever found out.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

HHHH said:


> hold up, I've just remembered why. They cost me a shed load and the 710 would have killed me if she'd ever found out.


:lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

HHHH said:


> hold up, I've just remembered why. They cost me a shed load and the 710 would have killed me if she'd ever found out.


 :lol: Good one Howard, you got me going for a minute there with all that philosophical clap trap. Good to see our chief motivation is pretty much the same. Behind every good man there's a woman with a rolling pin I say :hammer:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey what a thread... Ok I'll provide an impartial view if you like. Ive used both places and have a number of watches being redone as I write...Ive heard good and bad about both over the years, but more recently STS seem to be going from strength to strength, whilst Bienne suffer with increasingly poor comms and increasingly sloppy workmanship it seems. Emails that take weeks to get responses is unforgivable really, and Ive had to send a number of watches back to Bienne recently for rectification after restoration and that isnt really on imho...

I do agree we should be thankful we even have this service available, and both do provide superb watches and great VFM. I will continue to use both and look forward to visiting both setups next summer.

Mistakes do get made, and its the rectification of those mistakes that matters imho. I am always sad to hear things go wrong, but weve all been there. There are a number of companies I wouldnt touch with a barge pole, but these two are not on that list...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> *Wow!*
> 
> Read this post about 3 pages ago and thought there's no need to contribute as Rich had it covered and I knew people would recommend STS's services. Come back today and WWIII has broken out!
> 
> ...


+1, wow what a lot of hot air :huh:

Have seen plenty of case refurbs from both STS and Bienne, although STS do a very good job for a hand finish, I prefer the machine finish from Bienne and would send it there Howard as long as you are willing to wait.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well My MKII is off for some treatment next week, so will report back on my findings


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> ....STS do a very good job for a hand finish......


They've never offered me "a hand finish" :blink: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > ....STS do a very good job for a hand finish......
> ...


Obviously arn't ticking the right boxeses Bob :tongue2:


----------

